# Creatine or mass amino acids?



## sees31312 (Jun 4, 2005)

Im looking to boost my strengh but not put too much weight on do amino acids serve a similar function as creatin as far as results which will get you stronger. ive been taking 5 tablets 3 times a day of beverly international mass aminos in previous off seasons will creatine give me better strength and speed results.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 4, 2005)

sees31312 said:
			
		

> Im looking to boost my strengh but not put too much weight on do amino acids serve a similar function as creatin as far as results which will get you stronger. ive been taking 5 tablets 3 times a day of beverly international mass aminos in previous off seasons will creatine give me better strength and speed results.



amino acids is what protein is made out of.......those big pills are worthless as you'll just shit them out......as long as you're getting sufficient protein, you dont need amino pills or liquid amino......look into the CEE, creatine ethyl-ester i believe its called........


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 4, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> amino acids is what protein is made out of.......those big pills are worthless as you'll just shit them out......as long as you're getting sufficient protein, you dont need amino pills or liquid amino......look into the CEE, creatine ethyl-ester i believe its called........



So Wolfy, you're not a fan of Amino caps?  I bought a couple bottles just for extra protein while on gear.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 4, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> So Wolfy, you're not a fan of Amino caps?  I bought a couple bottles just for extra protein while on gear.




nope......most amino studies are done with injectable aminos......protein is nothing but amino acids......spend your cash on whey protein and animal protein......getting good sources of protein such as these is all it takes.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 5, 2005)

Amino acid pills. lol. i haven't heard that for a long time since around the early 90's.  I remember first starting out everyone was like "hey you gotta get some amino acid to get big.....blah blah blah.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 5, 2005)

yeah I took that stuff when I was a young skinny bastard, then I saw it in a muscle mag (the TwinLab Amino fuel) which has 5g's of protein per serving and an a$$ load of aminos.

I bought 2 150tabs bottles thinking I could pop them for additional protein even when I'm not hungry.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 5, 2005)

My friend used to work at a store and he would hook me up with a shit load of Weider products....and endless bottles of amino acids.


----------

